# Niece's Pronghorn



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

My 12 year old niece shot this nice buck Friday the 19th in Wyoming near Thermopolis. It was an early rifle hunt she drew so she didn't miss any school or volleyball that starts next week. 14 1/2" and rough field scored at 75". 300 yards laying prone shooting my brother's custom Weaver rifle...300 win mag...they have it all on video. Look at that big smile on her first big game kill!


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, great buck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's just cool!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is way cool!!! Besides bein' a trophy buck, I get a kick out of the fact that a 12 year old is shooting a 300 win mag!


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

She chose the 300...said it kicks less than her .243. I got a kick out of that myself...funny girl.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I showed my 11 yr old daughter this post yesterday and today she didn't want any recoil suppression on her .308 when we went to the range today lol. Usually I brace it with a strap and sand bags so it feels like a 223. 

Good job for taking the little one out and makin memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Very few things in life will put a smile like that on a kid. Congrats to your niece.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is a great photo! Thanks for posting and sharing the experience. Tell her well done.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

That is just awesome......big congrats to the young hunter with a fine buck!!!

Not to change the subject but I am glad to see these youth reduced tags in Wyoming as many young hunters sure have big smiles thanks to them......good on you guys for getting her out!!!!!!


----------



## sportzman (Aug 14, 2011)

Thats Awesome, Great Diggers!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Look at that SMILE!!! Congrats on a fine buck! Good on her!


----------

